# I hate "bad cop" stories but I have to share this...



## Archangel M (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.policeone.com/chiefs-sheriffs/articles/2005041-Va-Sheriffs-daughter-could-be-his-downfall



> Ashley Hunt lingered at the edge of the crime scene, not far from the body of a burglar who dropped face-down in the road from a homeowner's bullet in his neck .
> 
> She was 13 and arrived at the homicide with her father, Ewell Hunt, then a lieutenant at the Franklin County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> ...



You have to read the rest of this one....wtf? wtf? WTF!?!?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my!  A daughter wanting to follow her father into law enforcement has the potential to be a 'good' story but sadly nepotism is a flaw that never truly dies out in political circles where 'patronage' holds sway.


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 20, 2010)

Hurricane Ashley indeed! With her arrogance, temper and overall sense of entitlement that broad could become a Senator from New York and maybe someday Secretary of State!


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Hurricane Ashley indeed! With her arrogance, temper and overall sense of entitlement that broad could become a Senator from New York and maybe someday Secretary of State!



Or a teabagging, race-baiting smarmy snake-oil salesman from Kentucky.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 20, 2010)

tellner said:


> Or a teabagging, race-baiting smarmy snake-oil salesman from Kentucky.


 

See, mine was witty and clever.  You can do better.


----------

